# EIT Reference Material



## jd_chi02 (Jan 21, 2007)

Here is a link that I found while looking for reference material for the FE. It is called Engineer on a Disk ... I read through some of the stuff and it looks pretty solid to me. Some of the files are plus 200 pages. However, one should just review the sections they need.

For those of us that are getting ready for the FE ... that is good in the Mechanical area comes across any good fundamental problems or Nonqualitive problems please post.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 22, 2007)

jd_chi02 said:


> Here is a link that I found while looking for reference material for the FE. It is called Engineer on a Disk ... I read through some of the stuff and it looks pretty solid to me. Some of the files are plus 200 pages. However, one should just review the sections they need.
> For those of us that are getting ready for the FE ... that is good in the Mechanical area comes across any good fundamental problems or Nonqualitive problems please post.



Please repost the link. The link is not working.


----------



## GeigerBC (Jan 22, 2007)

Worked for me. Link's at the top.

http://www.eod.gvsu.edu/eod/


----------



## jd_chi02 (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is the link in case it did not work for some of you guys/gals:

http://www.eod.gvsu.edu/eod/

or you can google Engineer on a disk


----------



## GTE_Admin (Jan 23, 2007)

Also, please visit www.GTEservices.com for exam review material.

Thanks,

GTE_Admin

www.GTEservices.com


----------

